# Song from Coco Avant Chanel trailer



## voorkimmie

Hi all,

Since some time I have been (unsuccessfully) looking for the songs in this Coco Avant Chanel trailer. I am absolutely dying to know the titles and hopefully you can help me out 






I now know that the song playing from 1:28 until the end of the trailer is "Connectivity" by Paul Reeves. But the two songs that play before "Connectivity" remain untraceable to me. The first song is playing from 0:00-0:44, and the second one from 0:45-1:27.

Does anyone know the names of these songs?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## GreenMamba

Sounds like movie music scored for the film. They're not what many here would consider Classical.


----------



## voorkimmie

Unfortunately, both are not from the movie score


----------

